# I Love My Family!



## CookinBlondie (Dec 27, 2004)

For Christmas this year, I told my family that I wanted cooking stuff.  My aunts took me seriously.  From my aunt Jeanie, I got a deep fryer/steamer, from my aunt maryanne, I got a Fon-du pot, a piping bag, and a cook-book.  I know that we all have cook-books, but do any of you have any of these other things?  What are your favorite uses for them?

Also, my birthday is coming up in February, so I need to be thinking about what I want now.  Are there any kitchen items that you see as a "must have"?  I need some ideas about what to ask for, and I know you all can help.  Thanks, and have a good New Year!

_CookinBlondie*_


----------



## Russell (Dec 27, 2004)

I LOVE MY FAMILY TOO! for christmas, my parents bought me a 6 quart Pro 6 KA Mixer


----------



## jkath (Dec 28, 2004)

Blondie - 
Here's an easy (yet quite impressive-looking) idea for your fryer:

Wonton wrappers with various fillings, then fried.

Here are some ideas to start with...

1. Brie & cranberries (chop crans in a food chopper first)
2. Bleu cheese, chives & cut up cooked chicken
3. Pecans & dried apricots (chopped) w/apricot jam
4. Seasoned ground beef, shredded cheese, onion & leftover mashed potato
5. Shredded veggies and monterey jack cheese

and the list goes on... remember, you only need tiny amounts, so look & see what's in the frige. I like to make 3-4 different kinds, and then roll them differently, so guests can see which is which.
You can also make "dipping sauces"


----------



## marmalady (Dec 28, 2004)

A good set of measuring cups and spoons is a must; also a kitchen scale (you can get one for about $20 bucks at a 'Bed, Bath and Beyond'; great for weighing out chocolate and dry ingredients, as some reicpes call for them.  

I use my deep fryer for lots of things - tempura, fried fish and shrimp, veggie fritters - it clears up space on the stove when you're doing a lot of other 'stovetop' dishes.

Baking pans - 8 and 9 inch cake pans and also the square ones; a tart pan; a springform pan for cheesecakes; a big roll of parchment paper - 

oh, I could go on and on!  Wish I had had aunties like yours when I was your age!


----------



## crewsk (Dec 28, 2004)

Jkath those sound great! I got a new deep fryer for Christmas also & hubby is hounding me for something fried. Maybe some of these will tide him over until I can make some fried chicken.


----------



## htc (Dec 28, 2004)

Congrats on your new kitchen stuff!  Try making egg rolls with your deep fryer or falafel ('m going to make this for the first time)

Do you like to cook or bake?  I like to do both.

Some of my favorite items in my kitchen: Cuisinart food processor, kitchen aid mixer, silpat liner for cookie sheets, multiple sizes of muffin pans, cute muffin papers, lots of cookie cutters (I went through a bizarre period when I was buying lots), ramekins, mini torche thing (for creme brulee), adjustable roasting rack, nice cookie sheets (nonstick and the silver metal one, don't know what material it is...)

I think that's it.


----------



## CookinBlondie (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks for all the help guys!  Some of the items you listed, I already have.  I am glad to know they aren't a waste.  In response to htc, I like to do both.  Cooking and baking are both passions of mine.  Thanks again for the help.  

Have a good new year!
_CookinBlondie*_


----------



## CookwareFreak (Jan 2, 2005)

What kind of deep fryer did you get? How do you like it?  I am looking for one...I am thinking that I want just a pan for the stove that has a basket...


----------



## CookinBlondie (Jan 2, 2005)

aburas said:
			
		

> What kind of deep fryer did you get? How do you like it?  I am looking for one...I am thinking that I want just a pan for the stove that has a basket...



Well, mine is a Presto.  I like it pretty good.  I have been wanting one that has a basket on it, and this one does.  It plugs in, so I don't think it is the kind you want.  But, it is still pretty good!
_
CookinBlondie*_


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Jan 2, 2005)

i always wanted a deep fryer lol. 
all i got for christmas was jaques-pepin: fast food my way


----------

